# Cooler thieves got me again



## RandyR2 (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks to some fine up standing citizens of the Houston area I am now down a second expensive cooler in the last year. The first I will take the blame for I made it to easy for them only having it strapped down with ratchet strap hold downs. The second one I made them work I little harder for but it seems the yeti cable lock still didnâ€™t stand a chance ( cut the cable and left it in my truck for me. How nice of them right!)

So my question is are there any other cooler lock downs I can try so I can still keep a beer cooler in my truck without having to worry about someone walking off with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Probably the best thing to do is put big igloo stickers all over. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

*Cooler*

I have one but usually endnup using my cheap one for that exact reason.

Lucky that Ice is cheap


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

A couple of yetis equal one nice bed cover.


----------



## skinnymeII (Jun 19, 2012)

A while back I saw a post on Facebook where a guy in port Mansfield was tired of getting coolers stolen from his boat so he glued razor blades on the inside of the handles on a yeti. He woke up the next morning to find his yeti laying a couple feet from his boat with significant blood on his boat, in the yard and on the cooler. The pictures were epic. Country justice has been served.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

boom! said:


> A couple of yetis equal one nice bed cover.


Lol:rotfl:


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

boom! said:


> A couple of yetis equal one nice bed cover.


Yea but then us regular ol non thieving type people could see it if it's covered up.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Not hating on yetis, if I could afford one, I'd have one. 

However, for a beer cooler in the bed of the truck... I'd still stick with an igloo. Remember, no matter what you do, sooner or later a thief will always try to steal a yeti. I regularly leave my igloo in the bed of the truck unsecured and never have an issue. The yeti might keep ice longer, but it doesn't count for much when its keeping ice for the guy who just cut your cable and stole it.


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

I fixed that and stopped buying Yetis. Find it less stressful not worrying about them getting stolen.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Don't make an icechest a fashion statement. You can buy a lot of igloos, ice and beer for their cost and the beer stays just as cold.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Those Yeti lock cables are way too light/cheap to do any good. A cheap pair of wire cutters can cut them easily. I made some cables out of coated stainless cable. Cable clamps with the threads braded, not easily undone. Best bet though is to put it up when it isnâ€™t in use.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Brand your Yeti like a cow with your name on it! Thieves suck!


----------



## RandyR2 (Sep 1, 2016)

I keep some sort of drinks in my cooler at all times weather it be waters for work or beer after work. I started buying RTIC coolers because they are slightly cheaper but it still sucks to lose any cooler even if itâ€™s a 20 dollar igloo. There has to be a better cooler lock out there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

A buddy has a piece is 1/8â€ bar stock about 12â€ long, bent to fit through the holes in the cooler, drilled holes in it and a huge lock through it and a piece of 3/8â€ chain. He hasnâ€™t lost one yet!!!â€™ Pretty doesnâ€™t necessarily always get the job done.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

BullyARed said:


> Brand your Yeti like a cow with your name on it! Thieves suck!


That would work. That rotomold should take it just fine.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> A while back I saw a post on Facebook where a guy in port Mansfield was tired of getting coolers stolen from his boat so he glued razor blades on the inside of the handles on a yeti. He woke up the next morning to find his yeti laying a couple feet from his boat with significant blood on his boat, in the yard and on the cooler. The pictures were epic. Country justice has been served.


It was a joke...he didn't really do that.

Best advice I can give is to do what I do and don't leave them in the bed of your truck.

TH


----------



## bmc4041 (Apr 12, 2006)

The Yeti cable lock is not very good. I bought some cable and and the best lock I could find. That being said, most padlocks donâ€™t take much to break if you have a minute. We bust them all the time at work on gates that are illegally locked. Generally a couple whacks with an axe will do the trick. 

One of the best deterrents to me is getting your name laser etched in the top. Think I paid an extra $40 bucks to have this done on my pelican coolers. A cooler with my name in big letters is probably less desirable. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

My recollections of yeti stories usually end with one getting stolen. Im gonna stick to my igloos


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

Around here they will even steal your igloo.


----------



## boat ninja (Oct 23, 2008)

*Yeti security denylocks.com*

denylocks.com. They work!!!!!


----------



## Tx Shallow H2O (Apr 7, 2014)

I have pink igloo (imitation Yeti) that I leave in the bed of my truck.......nobody wants a pink cooler. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

With the igloo if they steal it you can just follow the trail of busted parts to track it back down.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

yall must'a not got the ice-maker option on yall's Super-Duty's... I love it on mine...
ice, any-time, any-where...
just keep the water tank full next to the DEF tank...
ask yer dealer next time when you trade....


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

skinnymeII said:


> A while back I saw a post on Facebook where a guy in port Mansfield was tired of getting coolers stolen from his boat so he glued razor blades on the inside of the handles on a yeti. He woke up the next morning to find his yeti laying a couple feet from his boat with significant blood on his boat, in the yard and on the cooler. The pictures were epic. Country justice has been served.


1, this was a joke and didnâ€™t happen, and 2, if it ever did it would sadly be illegal.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

*Locked up yeti*

Sorry I had to do it.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Tx Shallow H2O said:


> I have pink igloo (imitation Yeti) that I leave in the bed of my truck.......nobody wants a pink cooler.


Must not have any gay thieves in your area.

A couple of years ago someone had a Yeti full of venison in his driveway and some thieves stole it. The gal on the news kept saying "How did they know it was full of venison". She had no clue that the target was the Yeti.


----------



## Tx Shallow H2O (Apr 7, 2014)

AvianQuest said:


> Must not have any gay thieves in your area.
> 
> A couple of years ago someone had a Yeti full of venison in his driveway and some thieves stole it. The gal on the news kept saying "How did they know it was full of venison". She had no clue that the target was the Yeti.


Nah, I live in magnolia. Not too many there and if I have to drive through Montrose for any reason I don't stop......I would take that awful chance of getting rear-ended if you know what I mean. Not going to happen!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

That's crazy. My yeti has been in the back of my truck for two years, still there.









Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## rmp (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm interested to see if the DENY works. I won one and a Yeti at Corpus this weekend.


----------

